# Rehoming



## Stepneych (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi we have been considering rehoming a cockapoo for a while now however due to the fact that we have 3children I always feel wary incase the dog is being rehomed because of aggression(we went to view one dog who the owner had promised me was so well behaved but when we saw him he was really aggressive towards adults,children and other dogs).I have found this ad today

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/104905942/for-sale-cockapoo-8months.html 
And was wondering if anyone has any advice on how to tell if the reason for sale is genuine.
Regards
Clare


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

You can't tell much by an advert. You would need to ring and see how they respond to questions on the phone and how much they tell you etc....


Go with your gut instincts- if they don't answer fully or seem cagey etc.... walk away.......... 


But initially you would have to ring and discuss.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree - you would need to visit and satisfy yourself. If it is genuine then they would probably be happy for you to have a trial to make sure you were happy with him, - after all they would want to ensure that the new owner was for keeps.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I agree, the only way you can fully tell is by visiting & meeting the dog, a trial would be a good idea as well to make sure he fitted in well & was as good as they said he was etc  Good luck!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aggression is a very strong word. people are far to quick to use it. some times an over exited dog that does a lot of barking is classed as aggressive. 

the dog you went to see what exactly was it doing that made you feel it was aggressive. 

bare in mind the owners who have it at them moment might be affecting the behavior, not to mention that they dog might be nervous and forced into situations with strangers wanting to poke and prod to see if they want the dog or not. 
for some young dogs who are in an unstable home this can be very stressfull and change their behavior. 

offer to go out a walk with the dog. get a wee bit of alone time with the dog so you can see what the dog is like outside the house. have treats on you try out a wee bit of training to see how the dog picks things up. and see how easily destracted it is.


----------



## Stepneych (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh no this dog was certainly aggressive!!! We met up with the dog and owners on neural ground at a park.First of all the dog who was meant to be excellent on and off the lead nearly pulled me over and then ran off across the road when the owners let it off the lead which wouldn't have been a major problem,just training needed,however it was when the dog bit me and then went for all of my children and it's owner that I got nervous.I took him for a walk away from his owners and every dog that passed he was pulling towards,snarling and bearing his teeth.All ofus including my husband were really frightened by the end and I am now really wary of rehoming an older dog


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Really sorry to say this but advertising a dog on preloved to me is the same as putting it on ebay, ie. it is a 'thing' we need to dispose of! May just be me but a dog is not something you advertise in free ads preloved or ebay!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I always wonder when I see this sort of add why did they not returned the dog to the breeder to re-home. 
And this is my opinion, if it was me looking to re-home a dog I would not ask for any cash but for a loving home for my dog.


----------



## Stepneych (Nov 24, 2011)

I agree.The response I had when looking to rehome a 6 month old dog recently was that they were asking for £800 so that they could make sure the dog was going to a genuine,loving family.We are a genuine,loving family but like many genuine,loving families in this climate,we can't afford £800.
regards
Clare


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Stepneych said:


> I agree.The response I had when looking to rehome a 6 month old dog recently was that they were asking for £800 so that they could make sure the dog was going to a genuine,loving family.We are a genuine,loving family but like many genuine,loving families in this climate,we can't afford £800.
> regards
> Clare


the price of on puppy noramly goes down as they get older doesnt it? why charge so much for an older dog, they cant use the exuse to cover costs as its their desision to rehome the dog, that could have gone to somone els at 8 weeks old rather than leaving it till its 6-10 months old and upruting the poor wee thing.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes I agree Kendal normally the older the pup then the price normally goes down.

Charging £800- would be interesting to see what they originally paid.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

strof51 said:


> I always wonder when I see this sort of add why did they not returned the dog to the breeder to re-home.
> And this is my opinion, if it was me looking to re-home a dog I would not ask for any cash but for a loving home for my dog.


Probably because the breeder was a BYB who couldn't give a damn or because they wanted to make back their money.

The trouble with not asking for cash -sadly means you will attract the wrong sort of people and sadly dogs advertised as "free" or really cheap can be used as dog bait.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I think a responsible person looking to re home their dog and not asking for cash would be more vigilant than somebody putting a price on the dog in making certain that it was going to a good home.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

I think it makes sense to charge a small fee for a dog to make sure someone isnt just taking because it is free and not thinking about all the associated costs that go with dog owning. But not silly money.

Im just glad the dog did show its true colours when you saw it. Some dogs only go off with certain triggers and it would have been much worse to get a dog home and then find its food aggressive or possession aggressive which wouldnt show out on a walk.

Hope you soon find your perfect cockapoo 

Sheilagh


----------

